# Bike suggestions for a 7 year old



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought my daughter a hot pink Specialized Hotrock Coaster and she's nuts about it. The low standover height and low center of gravity means it's not scary for her. Here's the bike: Specialized Bicycle Components

She always says she wishes she could go with me to the trails, and I never thought it would be a good idea until she's older, but a guy had his 9 year old out there yesterday, which got me to thinking.

There's a MTB version of the HotRock, and looks pretty good: Specialized Bicycle Components

Does anyone else make a hardtail with front suspension for kids?

I'd like to keep it 10-speed or less until she really learns the gears.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah well check this out Daddy,

hellion first ramp - YouTube

Hank 

P.S. Wish I were this good and I was made out of rubber.









I like it.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

DirtyHank said:


> Yeah well check this out Daddy,
> 
> hellion first ramp - YouTube
> 
> ...


Hahaha...what an awesome video.

Those are the moments I look forward to with my daughter...her realizing she can do something "those guys" (to quote the kid) do.


----------



## Snfoilhat (May 3, 2010)

Just an opinion for you to consider:

Even on an adult bike being ridden by a serious rider, until a suspension fork gets to about the ~250ish dollar mark, they are mostly for show. "The bike to which this is attached is a mountain bike!" The extra weight over a rigid fork just doesn't net a performance gain until you have a pretty high quality fork. So if you find a great fitting, great looking bike that a child likes, go for it, even if it doesn't have a suspension fork. Good luck!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

I also found this Revel Jr from Giant, looks like a great bang for the buck.

Revel Jr. Girls 20 (2013) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

How about a fork with V-brake mounts for the bike your daughter already has, and call it a day? Maybe also a rear wheel without the coaster brake.

At a certain point, reconfiguring the build on your daughter's bike will stop being cost-effective. But since they're the same frame and a lot of the components that go onto kids bikes are available quite cheaply, or cross-compatible with BMX stuff, some trim changes that allow back-pedaling and ratcheting and give front braking may be less expensive than buying another bike.

Still price some bikes from other parents. My team has a small fleet of children's bikes that have been making the rounds. Since kids grow out of these things so fast, they get traded a lot.

(Says the guy who grew up wearing his older cousin's hand-me-downs.)


----------



## DECIM8 (Jul 13, 2011)

Posted some different "kids" trail bikes in the thread below, other people had some great options as well. There are a LOT of trail kids bikes now and manufacturers seem to be giving the market more attention.

http://forums.mtbr.com/where-best-deals/looking-girls-24-mountain-bike-826214.html#post9915259


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

DECIM8 said:


> Posted some different "kids" trail bikes in the thread below, other people had some great options as well. There are a LOT of trail kids bikes now and manufacturers seem to be giving the market more attention.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/where-best-deals/looking-girls-24-mountain-bike-826214.html#post9915259


Thank you for your reply, but we went ahead and went for the Giant Revel Jr.

Got it for $200


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> I bought my daughter a hot pink Specialized Hotrock Coaster and she's nuts about it. The low standover height and low center of gravity means it's not scary for her. Here's the bike: Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> She always says she wishes she could go with me to the trails, and I never thought it would be a good idea until she's older, but a guy had his 9 year old out there yesterday, which got me to thinking.
> 
> ...


Try reading through the Families and Riding with Kids - Mtbr Forums
Plenty of ideas on custom builds there and really depends on how much you want to spend.

There are usually plenty of geared 20 inch bikes for sale on CL. Since kids out grow them so fast I'd look there. I found a Shred 2.0 for $250 on CL in mint condition. Threw on some pink bits for her and she loves it.

I used searchtempest with your zip, not sure how close this is Girls Youth Specialized Bike - $125 (Mill Creek/Bradenton)

One thing with kids, I lot of the dads on the forum have found grip shifts to be hard for kids and swap them out for triggers.

I personally would wait until she was ready for a 24 inch bike and put the money there.

I bought my son a Marin Bayview Trail Disc watched ebay for deals and replaced just about everything but the frame. 
Here's my build http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/update-marin-bayview-trail-disc-build-819323.html


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> Try reading through the Families and Riding with Kids - Mtbr Forums
> Plenty of ideas on custom builds there and really depends on how much you want to spend.
> 
> There are usually plenty of geared 20 inch bikes for sale on CL. Since kids out grow them so fast I'd look there. I found a Shred 2.0 for $250 on CL in mint condition. Threw on some pink bits for her and she loves it.
> ...


Thanks for your input but I went ahead and purchased a Giant Revel Jr for her.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Missed that sorry. Well if she end's up loving trail riding, check out the Family riding thread for all kids of great kids 24 inch or 26 EX frame builds.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

:-D










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

It's been about a week, so I thought I'd share how the Revel Jr is working out for any interested buyers.

The bike as a whole is a good bike, albeit a tad heavy...although I'm not sure if that's a bad or a good thing...seems to help her keep it steady since it has such a low center of gravity. The tires on it a very good, haven't noticed her slip on the trails yet, and they don't pack up in the muck either. It comes with a kickstand that we removed, it came down on a particularly fast part of the track and threw her off...she didn't get hurt, but once she realized it was the kick stand she says "I hate that thing, can we take it off?" so it's off now. I also like the cover over the rear derailer, which is very helpful in keeping it clean and safe now that there isn't a kickstand. I had to adjust the brake levers, as they are a big far out and she was having a really hard time grabbing them, but that is resolved now.

The only real complaint is the shifter. It's marketed as "Easy-to-operate Twist shifter" but she has a hard time with it. She can shift up just fine, but she cannot shift down at all. I dont know if this is adjustable or not.

All in all, it's a good bike, if anyone was wondering


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

It's to do with how the twist shifter operates. It needs enough resistance to stop the bike from up-shifting by accident, so when someone up-shifts on purpose, the derailleur spring is working in the same direction. When someone down-shifts, she has to fight both the derailleur spring and the resistance in the shifter.

There are supposed to be some nicer twisters that use a ratcheting device and are better. I haven't used one, so no comment on whether or not it works.

Higher-end triggers also have a lighter throw.

And sometimes, people just set up kids' bikes in a good gear and leave it there. The only singlespeed bike I ride at the moment is rather pointedly singlespeed, but I gotta say, a lot of people overstate their "need" for multiple gears. I'm not sure how old I was before I got my first geared bike. Probably 14, actually, but I didn't really ride from when I was 8 until then.

Funny thing is that I hated twisters because I shifted them by accident.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> It's to do with how the twist shifter operates. It needs enough resistance to stop the bike from up-shifting by accident, so when someone up-shifts on purpose, the derailleur spring is working in the same direction. When someone down-shifts, she has to fight both the derailleur spring and the resistance in the shifter.
> 
> There are supposed to be some nicer twisters that use a ratcheting device and are better. I haven't used one, so no comment on whether or not it works.
> 
> ...


She normally puts it in 2 and calls it good. Seems to work so far.

I'll likely try my Rapid Fire shifter on her gike after I upgrade...see how that works out for her.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

keep us posted, my boy just turned 5...taking to BMX track for first time. He is an amazing rider...been trainingwheelLESS for over 6 months...he's a bit quirky though and gets frustrated and upset when he can't do something perfect (hmmm, maybe he's got his ole man's genetics after all).


----------



## islandertek (Jun 21, 2010)

If you can find an older 24" wheel "Specialized Hemi Cruiser" they stopped making them a few years back. It's designed for racing (single speed) but with a better wheel set, you can make it AWESOME, light weight, and easier for the kid to "handle". My son rips on his and LOVES it more than his 18" BMX bike! He rides it on slopestyle trails, dirt jumps, skate parks, and does some pretty big drops on it! He is 7 years old, and is 4' 5" and it fits him perfectly now....but he had to grow into it. Check out a vid of him shredding on it! 
Cheers! 
-Nick






[CODE width="780" height="439"]




- Flowin' on 24's - from islandertek on Vimeo.

London Aguon flowin' on 24" inch wheels at the "Super Happy Funday" dirt jumping competition put on by Plus Size BMX! You can catch this seven year old Colorado local shredding at most trails and skate parks all over the state. This was taken back in September of 2012 at the bike park in Frisco, CO and it was a super happy FUN day for sure!!! Cheers!

Music Credit:
Artist: Rakim
Album: The 18th Letter
Song: When I'm Flowing

[/CODE width="780" height="439"]


----------



## islandertek (Jun 21, 2010)

also...check out Lil Shredder's Bikes (lilshredders.com). The best hardtail and downhill bikes for kids and made strictly "kid specific"! Check them out!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

islandertek said:


> If you can find an older 24" wheel "Specialized Hemi Cruiser" they stopped making them a few years back. It's designed for racing (single speed) but with a better wheel set, you can make it AWESOME, light weight, and easier for the kid to "handle". My son rips on his and LOVES it more than his 18" BMX bike! He rides it on slopestyle trails, dirt jumps, skate parks, and does some pretty big drops on it! He is 7 years old, and is 4' 5" and it fits him perfectly now....but he had to grow into it. Check out a vid of him shredding on it!
> Cheers!
> -Nick
> 
> ...


That kid is 7? Holy ****! nice!


----------



## islandertek (Jun 21, 2010)

Yep... he is only 7 years old! He loves to ride BMX and MTB. He started racing BMX when he was 5 and here he is today! Here are some more vids of him from this last summer. Thanks for watching! Cheers! -Nick

[CODE width="780" height="439"]





YELLOWZONE ==> LONDON from islandertek on Vimeo.

London having FUN playing in the foam at the "Yellow-Zone"! Go to www.yellowdesigns.com and check out the details about the Yellow-Zone or hit them up on facebook at "Yellow zone indoor training facility". A place where you can safely push your limits and try new tricks!!! Check it out!

[/CODE width="780" height="439"]

[CODE width="780" height="439"]





-- Dropping into Fall -- from islandertek on Vimeo.

"Dropping into Fall"

Fall is in the air, and winter is almost here. This young "COLORADICAL" has been shredding hard all year! He's been riding his bike. Any chance he gets. Time is getting slim. Before the ice and snow flakes hit!

Ha Haaa!! Seriously though....London Aguon at age seven is always putting in work and pushing his limits! Here's London having FUN on his bike!

MUSIC CREDIT:

Artist: Freestyle - Song: Don't Stop The Rock

[/CODE width="780" height="439"]

[CODE width="780" height="439"]





2012 SUMMER SHRediT ---LONDON--- from islandertek on Vimeo.

Another young CoLoRaDiCaL who spent all summer riding his bike with his friends. Having fun and riding bikes until well after the lights at the skate park shut off. London had so much fun this summer traveling all around Colorado riding his bike at different trails and skate parks. He's the regular connoisseur when it comes to riding BMX and MTB. Here's a recap of his summer!

London Aguon - (Age 7) - Parker, Colorado

[/CODE width="780" height="439"]


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> She normally puts it in 2 and calls it good. Seems to work so far.
> 
> I'll likely try my Rapid Fire shifter on her gike after I upgrade...see how that works out for her.


If she still doesn't like to shift after you make that switch, consider turning the bike into a singlespeed. If I understand the spec correctly, it would be a very straightforward conversion. Just replace that massive freewheel with a BMX driver with a tooth count matching what she likes and get a chain tensioner. The tensioner requires a little more research - something like the Surly or Forte tensioner is the "off the cuff" option, but I think it's worth reading some reviews. My singlespeed experience is on my track bike and on a ten-speed with horizontal dropouts I converted, so I haven't dealt with tensioners. BMX drivers come in two (or more?) threadings, so make sure to get the one that matches a threaded hub for mainstream bikes.

It's kind of amazing how much weight a bike can drop if one starts stripping off things like heavy derailleurs, heavy freewheels, heavy kick stands... I revealed a much more fun bicycle when I did that to the cheap ten-speed I rode in my old city.

One of the quandaries for parents of small children is whether certain features are worth the weight - these bikes are proportionally very heavy, and often the technologies that make things like suspension forks worthwhile on adult bikes aren't used on kids' bikes. Frame and fork materials can sometimes be shockingly heavy choices too, like "hi-ten" steel. Since kids also have rubber bones and pretty ridiculous proportional strength, stripped and rigid can be a great way to set up their bikes; one like that is circulating among the parents in my team, I think.


----------



## islandertek (Jun 21, 2010)

Wasn't sure if you read this earlier? Definitely check them out for an option! ...check out *Lil Shredder's Bikes (lilshredders.com). *The best hardtail and downhill bikes for kids and made strictly "kid specific"! Check them out!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

islandertek said:


> Yep... he is only 7 years old! He loves to ride BMX and MTB. He started racing BMX when he was 5 and here he is today! Here are some more vids of him from this last summer. Thanks for watching! Cheers! -Nick


He's awesome. Make sure he stay motivated!



AndrwSwitch said:


> If she still doesn't like to shift after you make that switch, consider turning the bike into a singlespeed. If I understand the spec correctly, it would be a very straightforward conversion. Just replace that massive freewheel with a BMX driver with a tooth count matching what she likes and get a chain tensioner. The tensioner requires a little more research - something like the Surly or Forte tensioner is the "off the cuff" option, but I think it's worth reading some reviews. My singlespeed experience is on my track bike and on a ten-speed with horizontal dropouts I converted, so I haven't dealt with tensioners. BMX drivers come in two (or more?) threadings, so make sure to get the one that matches a threaded hub for mainstream bikes.
> 
> It's kind of amazing how much weight a bike can drop if one starts stripping off things like heavy derailleurs, heavy freewheels, heavy kick stands... I revealed a much more fun bicycle when I did that to the cheap ten-speed I rode in my old city.
> 
> One of the quandaries for parents of small children is whether certain features are worth the weight - these bikes are proportionally very heavy, and often the technologies that make things *like suspension forks worthwhile on adult bikes aren't used on kids' bikes.* Frame and fork materials can sometimes be shockingly heavy choices too, like "hi-ten" steel. Since kids also have rubber bones and pretty ridiculous proportional strength, stripped and rigid can be a great way to set up their bikes; one like that is circulating among the parents in my team, I think.


That's actually why I went rigid instead of getting the Specialized, that and price. I want her to learn the gears, so I think we'll stayed geared until she has learned it at least. There's a race coming up next month and she is determined to be a part of it, so we're training a lot, and she's determined to learn the gears.



islandertek said:


> Wasn't sure if you read this earlier? Definitely check them out for an option! ...check out *Lil Shredder's Bikes (lilshredders.com). *The best hardtail and downhill bikes for kids and made strictly "kid specific"! Check them out!


They look truly awesome, but whoa what a price. Not yet ready to get a boutique bike for my kid haha.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Great Stuff @ island. You really should be a little more supportive and proud of him though (lol). Great stuff. Ya got me PUMPED now to take him to the bmx track. Won't let wife see pic of faceplant though


----------



## Harvie (Jan 27, 2013)

When I was growing up there wasn't much spare steel around and my Dad was overseas. Granddad told me to use anyone elses bike i could get and he would spring for 15 maybe 20 bucks for a bike on my 8th birthday.


Yes things have changed a little since the 40s...................


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Some great videos and pics. 

I wish I was half as invincible as I was when I was kid.

OP, two thumbs on on being a good dad and taking your kid out.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vinisousa (Jan 27, 2013)

check out haro bikes! Not sure if they have that many options though...


----------



## jeremy2013 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Bmx*

Hi everyone! There are currently tons of new bmx bikes for kids now available. You have an Eastern Bikes Shovelhead, a Dk Intervol Bmx Bike With Teal Rims, a Diamondback 2012 and many more. You could buy him a new bike that he could have as back up. This site may also offer you more: squidoo.com/bmx-bikes-kids.


----------

